# FIFE Shows



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to a FIFE show on Sunday, does anyone know when the best time to go is for visitors? In other words, are we allowed to be there when they're doing the judging etc?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am not 100% sure but I think you can as they Judge the cats all day. I would aim to get there for about 10am.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooo I was at the FiFe show today, showing one of my little kittens. Shame I didn't see this before


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We popped along as our NFC's breeder was there and we only live about 10 mins down the road. Which cute kitten was yours?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dont suppose anyone knows who got int championship do they?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry Jenny, was only there for an hour or so, so not sure.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I went and showed my Selkirk - first time I've done one and need to sleep on what I thought of it!!! The people were fab and so friendly and I like the style of judging for main classes but until Selkirks are recognised (and I doubt they will be for a very long time due to FIFE's extreme restrictions they have slapped on the registration policy which go against all the other reg policies for the breed worldwide) I would only take kittens I think - great first show atmosphere for kittens :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Was your kitten the only one in its class? I think I remember it....very cute and tiny? In the end pen?

Mine was a red tabby MC boy. I'm very very pleased with the comments he got. Great for my first show 

I can't remember who got international Champion either.....I'm racking my brains trying to remember....I'm sure my breeder, who was there also will know.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I was showing an adult Louise not a kitten, Imp Gr Ch & RW SGC Amazolou Mr Brightside - I wouldn't bother bringing an adult or neuter again but would take a kitten as nice relaxed atmosphere. No point taking adults or neuters though for me


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Such a shame 

I take it Selkirks are a recognised breed with other organisations then (sorry for silly questions - I'm new to all this)?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I really liked the show format :thumbup1: but yes not worth me taking an adult or neuter there when the judges are so unfamiliar with the breed. Yes the breed is championship status with almost every other worldwide registry and as you can see Softee has been quite successful 

The problem is that Fife for some reason wants us to be breeding 5 generation Selkirk to Selkirk in a young breed with a small gene pool. EVERY other worldwide registry recognises the need for outcross breeds for genetic health in our young breed. Softee is a Selkirk to Selkirk mating but has British Shorthairs in his 5 Generation pedigree so would not be able to be registered with FIFE - in fact even the US where the breed is now 24 years old, still uses outcross breeds to ensure a healthy genepool. 

It's a catch 22 but I firmly am against cutting off our outcrosses and the fact that Fife is so out of sync with the other registries is a negative point.

That said I did LOVE the wonderful friendly atmosphere of the FB shows and I will take my Selkirk kittens out as it is a great experience for young kittens but not much point me taking Softee other than as a learning experience for the judges? He did elicit an awful lot of interest and the judges were fascinated and took lots of photos of him


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that him in your avatar?

Couldn't it be argued that all domestic cats started with outcrosses to their wild cousins or is that considered totally different? I can totally appreciate the risks of over breeding with a limited genepool - although I have no experience of this with cats, I do with other species. 

Do outcrosses have to be from certain breeds?

How many generations are there at present?

Sorry for all the questions - genuinely interested  It must be quite exciting (whilst obviously frustrating at times) being involved in a relatively young breed.


----------

